# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس فاکس پرو به دیتا بیس اکسس و بلعکس

## kia1349

سلام دوستان
میدونید که در محیطهای برنامه نویسی هیچ گزینه ای برای تبدیل دیتا بیس فاکس به اکسس و یا بلعکس وجود نداره ولی با این برنامه و با داشتن office روی سیستمتان در محیط ویژوال فاکس پرو قادر به این کار خواهید بود البته اگر office xp باشد بهتر است با office 97 کمی مشکل تر و کند تر است
نظر هم بدید اگه نظر ندید دیگه از این برنامه ها براتون پست نمیکنم ها :twisted: 
شوخی کردم جدی نگیرید

----------


## sh

سلام دوست عزیز

راستش من خیلی گرفتار یه برنامه برای تبدیل فاکس ژرو تحت داس به اکسس هستم آیا این برنامه این کار رو انجام میده ؟

میتونی بطور کامل راهنماتئی کنی خیلی گرفتارم :( 

با تشکر

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

کیا جان سلام 
عجب برنامه باهالی بود
یه خوبی بزرگی که تو داری اینه که درست با نیازهای من پیش میری :D  :shock: 
من در بست مخلص شمام

----------


## kia1349

قربونت علی جان 
برنامه بعدی که میخوام بزارم تو قسمت برنامه های کاربردی یک برنامه برای پشتیبان گیری و برگردان پشتیبان است 
با winzip کار میکنه 
فقط به تو گفتم ها
منتظرش باش

----------


## sonya

آقا کیا سلام
من می خوام یه دیتا بیس فاکس پرو تحت داس رو تحت اکسس باز کنم 
اکسس فایل رو باز می کنه ولی همه نوشته های فارسی در هم می شه
اگه براتون امکان داره برنامه تبدیلش رو برام بفرستید

----------


## kia1349

آدرس ایمیل خودتون رو بدید تا بفرستم

----------


## sonya

سلام
لطفا به این ایمیل برام بفرستید:
ab_akbari2004@yahoo.com
ازتون ممنونم

----------


## maleki

آقا کیا این برنامه که میگید رو از کجا دانلود کنیم ؟ در ضمن در صورت امکان اون برنامه ای که دیتا بیس تحت داس فاکس رو به اکسس تبدیل میکنه رو واسه من هم ایمیل کنید آدرس  ایمیل من
maleki74@yahoo.com
با تشکر فراوان از شما

----------


## kia1349

این برنامه تحت داسه و با اون میشه جداول تحت داس رو از کد پیج های تحت داس به ویندوز تبدیل کرد
پس از طی این مرحله توجه به این نکات ضروریه
1- اگر ویژوال فاکس پرو را روی سیستم خود دارید ابتدا باید جدول تبدیل شده را با دستور use باز کرده و از جدولی که نمایش داده میشود کد پیج 1256 را با فرمت مایکروسافت ویندوز را انتخاب کنید که بعد از این مرحله شما بانک اطلاعاتی را درست مشاهده خواهید کرد . (توضیح اینکه این جدول برای تبدیل هدر فایل روی صفحه نمایش دیده میشود)و در انتها حتی المقدور با کلید های ctrl+w بانک اطلاعاتی خود  را save کنید
2- چنانچه میخواهید از این محله برای انتقال و export اطلاعات به سایر محیطها مثل اکسس استفاده کنید میبایست ابتدا فایل خود را به اکسل تبدیل کرده و سپس از درون محیط اکسس فایل اکسل ایجاد شده را بخوانید(تبدیل فایل dbf به اکسل در قسمت export ویژوال فاکس قرار دارد)
3- کسانی که ویژوال فاکس پرو را روی سیستم خود ندارند میتوانند از برنامه تبدیل کدپیج فایل خود را که به ویندوزی تبدیل کرده اند انتخاب نموده و از قسمت (تبدیل dbf به txt) انرا به فرمت تکست در بیاورند
در این مرحله دو فایل تکست بنام های dbftotxtd.txt و dbftotxts.txt ایجاد خواهد شد
فایل اول dbftotxtd.txt با فرمت delimited و فایل دوم dbftotxts.txt با فرمت sdf میباشد
اکثر دوستان میتوانند از فایل اول که به صورت delimited میباشد استفاده نموده و انرا به هر محیطی مثل اکسس یا اکسل import نمایند
البته فایل dbftotxts.txt  هم قابل import میباشد ولی کارکتر جدا کننده ندارد و مصارف آن محدودتر است و نهایتا توصیه میشود از فایل تکست ایجاد شده بنام dbftotxtd.txt استفاده شود
خواهید دید که کارکترها بدون هیچ مشکلی نشان داده خواهند شد

روش دوم اینست که شما با داشتن یک دیتابیس ویژوا فاکس (توجه شود که منظور table نیست بلکه دیتابیس است که مجموعه ای از table ها را در خود دارد) و استفاده از برنامه dbc2mdb این دیتابیس رو به دیتابیس اکسس تبدیل میکنید
لازمه این مرحله وجود ویژوال فاکس بر روی سیستم شما میباشد چون برای اجرای برنامه dbc2mdb ویژوال فاکس لازم است
ضمنا برنامه code.prg و egaf.com را در یک فایل ارسال میکنم که وظیفه تبدیل کدپیج را دارد و برنامه dbc2mdb  را هم در یک فایل دیگر میفرستم

----------


## kia1349

ضمنا یه برنامه تحت داس برای فارسی کردن پرینتر های لیزری و اپسون هم براتون فرستادم
برید حالشو ببرید

----------


## sonya

آقای کیا سلام
dbc2mdb را اجرا کردم و تبدیل رو انجام دادم اما فونت های فارسی همچنان به هم ریخته است
در ویژوال فاکس پرو با فونت iran system فونت ها خوب میشه اما در اکسس با همون فونت به هم ریخته 
است 
مشکل در کجاست
ممنونم

----------


## kia1349

soya عزیز شاید اشکال از ویندوز یا setting های شماست 
بهتر است فایل تکست با فرمت delimited را با اکسل بخوانید و آنرا به یک فایل اکسل تبدیل کنید
سپس از محیط اکسس فایل اکسلی را که ایجاد کرده اید بخوانید
به همین سادگی

----------


## jafari114

آقا کیا سلام 
من می خوام بانک اطلاعاتی foxpro تحت داس را به ms-access تبدیل کنم لطفً اگر برنامه داری به ایمیل من jafari114@yahoo.com ارسال کن.با تشکر

----------


## soltani

آقای کیا سلام 
برنامه ای که گفتید رو می خواستم اگه ممکنه (تبدیل از فاکس به اکسس)
mojtabasoltani@yahoo.com

ممنون

----------


## ehsan2000

سلام کیا جان
ماهم دریاب.  en.jalilian2000@gmail.com

----------


## ashtari

آقا کیا سلام
من می خوام یه دیتا بیس فاکس پرو تحت داس رو تحت اکسس باز کنم 
اکسس فایل رو باز می کنه ولی همه نوشته های فارسی در هم می شه
اگه براتون امکان داره برنامه تبدیلش رو برام بفرستید.یه زحمت دیکه توابع فارسی شرکت نفت (تحت داس) رو هم برام بفرستید.مرسی از لطف شما.
ali_ashtari2000@yahoo.com

----------


## cybercoder

لطفا برنامه تبدیل dbf ‌به mdb و تبدیل کدپیج سینا به مایکروسافت رو برام بفرستید

با تشکر

----------


## reza_shoaee

لطفا برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس فاکس پرو به دیتا بیس اکسس و بلعکس را برام بفرستید 
*reza_shoaee@yahoo.com*

----------


## reza_shoaee

:گریه:  آقای کیا سلام 
برنامه ای که گفتید رو می خواستم اگه ممکنه (تبدیل از فاکس به اکسس)
reza_shoaee@yahoo.com

----------


## pasandeh

سلام  آقا کیا 

اگه براتون امکان داره این برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس رو برای من هم میل کنید 

pasandeh@gmail.com

متشکرم

----------


## radmard

سلام آقا کیا 

اگه براتون امکان داره این برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس رو برای من هم میل کنید 
wahdt2001@yahoo.com

----------


## ghafoorir

سلام آقا کیا
اگه ممکنه یه نسخه هم برا من میل کن
Ghafoorir@yahoo.com

----------


## setareh22

سلام آقای کیا

آیا شما می دانید چگونه foxpro تحت dos به database sqlserver تبدیل می شود؟

اگر هر گونه اطلاعاتی دارید لطفا به من بگویید

متشکرم

----------


## کاربر جدید

با سلام 
لطفا برنامه تبدیل دیتابیس foxpro به  access را برای من ارسال نمائید . با تشکر
alshabestari@yahoo.com

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام 
می توانید از برنامه ای که من نوشتم استفاده کنید این برنامه اطلاعات شما را از بانک اطلاعاتی تحت داس مثل فاکس پرو و پارادوکس و فایل های متنی و فایل های CSV به ویندوز تبدیل می کند در ضمن برنامه عکس این حالت را نیز انجام می دهد 
برنامه روی ترکیب حروف با اعداد و حروف انگلیسی هوشمند عمل می کند و سرعت بسیار خوبی هم دارد.
برای دانلود برنامه می توانید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید 
در ضمن برنامه قابلیت انتقال به اکسل و اکسس واس کیو ال سرور را نیز دارد
http://helia2000.tripod.com/index_files/Page944.htm

----------


## ashkan209

آقای کیا سلام
من برای برنامه ام نیاز دارم که یک فابل خروجی dbf فاکس تحت dos داشته باشم
اگه ممکنه تابع convert به من لطف نمایید
najafi209@Gmail.com

----------


## majidzarei

اقای کیا لطفا برای من هم بفرستید 
majid_tzf@yahoo.com

----------


## jannati

این برنامه dbc2mdb را از کجا میتونیم گیر بیاریم؟ممنون میشم دوستانی که این برنامه را گرفتن کمک کنند.

----------


## binyaz2003

این یک app هست و برای اجرا نیاز به vfp داید
http://www.universalthread.com/wconnect/wc.dll?2,2,9847

----------


## YasserKarbasi

سلام علیکم
آیا می تونید برنامه تبدیل کدپیج داس به ویندوز را به میل من بفرستید؟
YasserKarbasi@Yahoo.com

----------


## binyaz2003

لینک دانلود رو گزاشتم ها

----------


## redcat

لطفا برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس فاکس پرو به دیتا بیس اکسس که مجانی باشه رو برام بفرستید

bachehkaraj@yahoo.com

----------


## redcat

> با سلام 
> می توانید از برنامه ای که من نوشتم استفاده کنید این برنامه اطلاعات شما را از بانک اطلاعاتی تحت داس مثل فاکس پرو و پارادوکس و فایل های متنی و فایل های CSV به ویندوز تبدیل می کند در ضمن برنامه عکس این حالت را نیز انجام می دهد 
> برنامه روی ترکیب حروف با اعداد و حروف انگلیسی هوشمند عمل می کند و سرعت بسیار خوبی هم دارد.
> برای دانلود برنامه می توانید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید 
> در ضمن برنامه قابلیت انتقال به اکسل و اکسس واس کیو ال سرور را نیز دارد
> http://helia2000.tripod.com/index_files/Page944.htm


سلا م
لطفا پسورد برنامه را هم بنویس  :چشمک:

----------


## binyaz2003

برنامه آقای houshang.karami خریدنیه

----------


## moustafa

سلام اقا کیا 
لطفا برنامه تبدیل فاکس پور به اکسس را برایم ارسال نمائید 
yase0001@yahoo.com

----------


## hosnas

با سلام به همه اساتید
اگه ممکنه یک برنامه برای تبدیل دیتا بیس فاکس به اکسس برای من بفرستید
با تشکر 
hos_tor2002@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

لینک دانلود هست!

----------


## amir_mo

[QUOTE=kia1349]سلام دوستان
سلام 
من یه برنامه تبدیل فاکس تحت داس به اکسس نوشته ام اما فقط در محیط ویندو 98 فارسی یا winme خوب کار می کنه ولی 4 حرف را تشخیص نمیده اگه امان داره مرا راهنمایی کنید البته قبلش یه بار برنامه در محیط ویندوز 98 امتحان کنید و بانک فاکس را در app.path قرار دهید
متشکرم
می خوام برنامه رو روی سایت بزارم تا همه استفاده کنند امام نتونستم  این امکان رو بزارید

برنامه خودت رو برام بفرست
amir78_mo@yahoo.com

----------


## moustafa

جناب اقای  reza tavak  میشه محبت کنی لینک دانلودش را بزارید اینجا یا راهنمائی کنید که کجاست  تا خیلی از دوستان نیازمند این برنامه سردرگم نشوند ودعایتان کنند

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.universalthread.com/wconnect/wc.dll?2,2,9847

----------


## moustafa

ممنون دوست عزیز محبت کردی

----------


## barnamehnevis

با سلام
لطفا در صورت امکان برنامه تبدیل فاکس به اکسس رابه من ایمیل کنید

----------


## rezaTavak

دوست عزیز در همین قسمت آقای حسینی عزیز زحمت این برنامه را برای تبدیل چند دیتابیس به هم کشیده اند. از برنامه ایشان استفاده کنید.

----------


## ite1879

> آدرس ایمیل خودتون رو بدید تا بفرستم


با سلام وخسته نباشید بنده نیز عضو جدید این سایت هستم از برنامه تبدیل که نوشته اید خیلی ممنونم من هم به این برنامه نیاز مند هستم لطفا درصورت مقدور بودن به این ادرس نیز ایمیل فرمایید 
 با تشکر 
ite1879@yahoo.com

----------


## samanK

لطفا برنامه تبدیل dbf ‌به mdb و component تبدیل کدپیج سینا به مایکروسافت رو برام بفرستید. متشکرم
email : saman.kolahdooz@gmail.com

----------


## mhd78

لطفا این برنامه را برای من بفرستید
Spfast@gmail.com

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام 

دوست عزیز از برنامه آقای جواد حسینی استفاده کنید.

----------


## mhd78

آدرس آن کجاست؟

----------


## rezaTavak

این عنوانش است:
برنامه مبدل بین دیتابیس های مختلف با قابلیت تغییر کدپیچ

----------


## oscar_seb

سلام اقا کیا
  من نیاز به تبدیل یک بانک تحت داس به اکسس دارم میتونین برنامشو برام میل کنید؟ مممنون میشم  Oscar_seb57@yahoo.com

----------


## dorostkar_ma

با سلام 
لطفا برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس فاکس پرو به اکسس و برنامه حل مشکل چاپگر لیزری رو برای من ایمیل کنید . خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم 
dorostkar_ma@yahoo.com

----------


## soheil_programmer

من یک بانک اکسس تحت ویندوز دارم که میخواهم آن را به بانک فاکس تحت داس تبدیل کنم مشکل اصلی من در تبدیل کاراکترهای ویندوز به داس است.!
لطفا مرا یاری فرمائید.
با سپاس فراوان - سهیل   :خجالت:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

فکر نکنم کسی داشته باشه معمولا قدیمی به جدید است نه برعکس!

----------


## kia1349

از برنامه من استفاده کنید مشکلتان حل میشود
باید فایلتان را به dbf تبدیل کنید و سپس قسمت تبدیل از ویندوز سافت به ایران سیستم را اجرا کنید
ضمنا برنامه من تحت داس است بنام code.prg به همراه فارسی ساز صفحه نمایش egaf.com

----------


## javad_hosseiny

> فکر نکنم کسی داشته باشه معمولا قدیمی به جدید است نه برعکس!


چرا دوست عزیز همون برنامه مبدل بنده قابلیت تبدیل از هر گونه دیتابیس به حالت دیگر با قابلیت تغییر کدپیچ از داس به ویندوز و بالعکس را داراست 
شما ابتدا از طریق گزینه خواندن فایل اکسس خود را خوانده و به هنگام ذخیره جدول فاکس (تحت داس) را انتخاب کنید و به هنگام ذخیره از شما نوع کدپیچ ذخیره سازی را سؤال می کند (ایران سیستم - سایه و ...)
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=41062

----------


## harmix

آقا کیا لطفا برنامه تبدیل دیتا بیس از  fox  رو به  اکسس بطوری که فارسی ها بهم نریزند را برای من هم بفرستید
ممنون
alihosseinieng@gmail.com

----------


## kia1349

چرا از برنامه آقای حسینی استفاده نمی کنید

----------


## MOHAMAD4197

آقا کیا سلام لطفا برنامه های تبدیل بانک فاکس پرو به اکسس و بقیه را که شرح دادید برای بنده هم بفرستید. خیلی ممنون میشم     Azadi_4197@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaTavak

برنامه مبدل بین دیتابیس های مختلف با قابلیت تغییر کدپیچ

----------


## hajiabadi

من هم نیاز به برنامه تبدیل دیتابیس اس کیوال به فاکس دارم.
z_hajiabadi@yahoo.com

----------


## sh

آقای کیا سلام
وقت دارید با کمک هم این پروژه شما رو به Vb.NET تبدیل کنیم ؟
اگر دستورات و ریزه کاریهای پروژه تحت داس رو بصورت مستند بتونین تهیه کنید من اونو به DotNET تبدیل میکنم و سورسش رو برای استفاده تو سایت میگذارم مشکل خیلی ها حل میشه

----------


## kia1349

سلام دوست من
من برنامه تبدیل کد پیچ رو با ویژوال بیسیک 6 نوشتم و در همین سایت گذاشتم و به سایر دوستان هم دادم
برای نوشتنش هم خیلی وقت صرف کردم و واقعا الان خیلی وقت آزاد ندارم که بتونم فعالیتمو روی این موضوع متمرکز کنند ولی شما با همون برنامه vb که نوشتم به راحتی میتونید مشابه دات نتشو بنویسید

----------


## sh

اگر ممکنه لینکش رو بذارید من جستجو کردم چیزی ندیدم

----------


## kia1349

چشم اگر اجازه بدهید توی فایلهام میگردم و براتون میفرستم

----------


## kia1349

http://www.box.net/public/k4g0fsz17t
http://www.box.net/public/451yrp28mh
لطفا فایل اسکین را هم نصب کنید تا سورس کار کند

----------


## sh

آقا ممنون دارم دانلودش میکنم

----------


## علی جباری

سلام
من از ابتدای این تاپیک تا انتها رو دنبال کردم ولی خبری از برنامتون نبود! بهتر نیست که برنامتونو توی همین قسمت قرار دهید تا اینقدر دوستان مجبور نباشند توی این تاپیک ایمیل بفرستند. در هر حال منم ایمیلم رو میدم تا اونو برای من هم بفرستید.
با تشکر
jabbarinik@gmail.com

----------


## kia1349

کدوم یکی رو میگید 
اونکه با فاکس تحت داس نوشته شده یا اونکه بالا لینکشو دادم

----------


## علی جباری

ممنون در تاپیکهای دیگه پیداش کردم.

----------


## sh

آقای کیا سلام
من برنامه نوشته شده با VB 6.0 رو تست کردم خیلی از کاراکترها رو بصورت مرع و غیره از داس به ویندوز تبدیل میکنه 
ممکنه خودتون یه کنترل بفرمائید نتیجه رو بگین

----------


## shkhvz

:تشویق:  جملات آموزنده زیر نویس شما بسیار عالی و انسان ساز است و تشکر ویژه خود را از این نوع فرهنگ سازی شما اعلام می نمایم . :تشویق:  

اگر امکان داره 
1- خیلی فوری به مبدل کاراکترها از داس به ویندوز نیاز دارم .
2- خیلی فوری به نحوه چاپ عکس پرسنلی در محیط Foxpro توسط چاپگر لیزری Hp دارم .


واقعا" ممنونم .    Shkhvz@Yahoo.com

----------


## ealvandi

برای تهیه برنامه تبدیل بانکهای فارسی فاکس به فارسی ویندوز برای اکسس و اس کیو ال سرور با من تماس بگیرید 
ehsan_alvandi@yahoo.com

----------


## binyaz2003

:اشتباه:  
 :متفکر:

----------


## فراگیر

سلام 
من از دیتا منجر استفاده کردم ، خیلی عالی بود واقعا ممنون . ولی برای تبدیل خیلی زمان تلف می شه ! از آنجا که اکثرا مشکل روی فیلدهای متنی است ، آیا راهی هست که فقط بتوان یک فیلد را کانورت کرد ؟
با سپاس

----------


## masoud23r

لطفا برنامه تبدیل دیتابیس foxpro به access را برای من ارسال نمائید  masoud23r@gmail.com

----------


## همانون

آقا کیا سلام
لطفا برنامه تبدیل فاکس به اکسس(داس به ویندوز)را برای من هم بفرستید 
با تشکر
shojaei_hasan@zanjan.post.ir

----------


## همانون

آقا کیا سلام
لطفا برنامه تبدیل فاکس به اکسس(داس به ویندوز)را برای من هم بفرستید 
با تشکر
shojaei_hasan@zanjan.post.ir

----------


## rezaTavak

از برنامه آقای حسینی در بخش تاپیکهای چسبیده استفاده کنید.

این تاپیک قفل می شود ادامه در  تاپیک آقای حسینی:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=41062

----------

